# Karpfeninngraisch



## roki (5. Juni 2013)

;+Hallo, 
ich habe mir heute Karpfeningraisch ( Milchner/Rogner) schmecken lassen.
Jetzt meine Frage: kommt nur Milchner und Rogner in die Pfanne,
oder auch Herz und Leber?
Ich (meine Frau) macht es momentan nur mit Milchner und Rogner.
Wird das anderswo auch gegessen? Ich kenns nur aus Franken,
in der Opf. kennt man das schon nicht mehr


----------



## Naturliebhaber (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Karpfeninngraisch*



roki schrieb:


> ;+Hallo,
> ich habe mir heute Karpfeningraisch ( Milchner/Rogner) schmecken lassen.
> Jetzt meine Frage: kommt nur Milchner und Rogner in die Pfanne,
> oder auch Herz und Leber?
> ...



In Franken werden nur Milchner und Rogner (oder wie man mancherorts auch sagt: Milch und Rogen) ausgebraten und paniert. Da kommen keine weiteren Eingeweide dazu.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Karpfeninngraisch*

Das hätte ich gerne mal als ausformuliertes Rezept fürs Magazin (www.Anglerpraxis.de) - also nur her damit!


----------



## roki (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Karpfeninngraisch*

ist das nur in Fürth so ? oder auch in restlichen Franken oder Opf.. Du weißt ich bin Nbger |rolleyes


----------



## roki (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Karpfeninngraisch*

Ist ganz einfach.
Mehl und Semmelbrösel vermischen, Inngraisch damit panieren (WICHTIG andrücken)
und dann in der Pfannne oder Fritöse ausbacken


----------



## Ossipeter (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Karpfeninngraisch*



roki schrieb:


> Ist ganz einfach.
> Mehl und Semmelbrösel vermischen, Inngraisch damit panieren (WICHTIG andrücken)
> und dann in der Pfannne oder Fritöse ausbacken


Hast das Würzen vergessen. Leicht mit Salz und gemahlenem Pfeffer vor der Panade. Etwas ziehen lassen nach dem Würzen, fördert die Flüssigkeitsbildung und die Mischung Panade ist etwa 1Drittel Mehl und 2 Drittel Semmelbrösel. Fett für Fritteuse sollte aus gutem Frittier fett und einem "guten" Anteil aus Butterschmalz bestehen. Das ist teuer und deshalb muss man selber entscheiden wieviel man nimmt. Höchste Temperatur beim Frittieren wählen und die Teile dann gut abgeschüttelt in das heiße Fett einbringen.
Wenn Goldbraun raus damit und auf ein Küchenfließ zum Abtropfen und dann guten Appetit. Auf die Art kann man auch Karpfenfilet, Filetstreifen oder Karpfenknusper zubereiten.
Lassts euch schmecken!


----------



## roki (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Karpfeninngraisch*

Hallo,
habe gestern erfahren daß auch Herz und Milz verwendet werden können.
Hatt das schon jemand gemacht ?


----------



## canaryw (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Karpfeninngraisch*

*würg* bahhh ich dacht erst ich hab mich verlesen....


----------



## FishingReen (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Karpfeninngraisch*

Hallo Freunde, 
ich komme aus Neumarkt i.d.Opf und auch wir Oberpfälzer kennen Inngraisch und ich persönlich finde es sehr sehr fein. Leider haben das die Gasthäuser auch erkannt und bieten es zum Teil nur noch als Extra an und lassen es sich noch gut bezahlen. In der fränkischen Schweiz oder im Aischgrung gibt es das Inngraisch aber noch auf Anfrage ohne Aufschlag mit dazu!!


----------



## Lajos1 (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Karpfeninngraisch*

Hallo canaryw,

na, Du wirst doch als Schwabacher Inngraisch kennen!

Petri Heil 

Lajos


----------



## oberfranke (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Karpfeninngraisch*

Ööha, 
Semmelbrösel haben an nen Karpfen und/oder Ingreisch nichts zu suchen!! 
Ist doch kein Schnitzel. 

Verwendet wird eigentlich nur Milch und Rogen. Herz und Milz- naja wer`s mag, warum ned.

Vorsichtig trocken tupfen
in Bier tauchen 
dann etwas Salz und Pfeffer. 
in Mehl wenden
und in Butterschmalz rausbacken. 
Schmalz muss gut heiß sein - sieht man daran das es beim Backen schön schäumt. Derweil kann man(n) den Rest vom Bier trinken. 
Halt genauso wie an gebackner Karpfen machen. 

Wenn es schön Goldgelb ist rausnehmen auf nen Küchentuch abtropfen lassen. 
Derweil das Bier zum Essen einschenken. 

Je nach Geschmack mit Zitronensaft beträufeln a bißerl Salz und Pfeffer fertig. 
Mit  Weißbrot und noch einem Bier servieren. 
Mahlzeit.

Gibt es gebacknen Karpfen dann mit Kartoffelsalat und Endiviensalat servieren. 
Nach dem Essen an Streitberger Bitter und a weiteres Seidla.
Fisch muss schwimmen.

Ach ja. 
Richtig lecker ist gebackene Wallerleber. 
Nicht nur  frisch gemahlenen Pfeffer sondern auch gemahlenes Steinsalz oder Meersalz verwenden, nicht dieses fertige aufbereitete Salz aus dem Streuer- dieses Zeugs kannst zum Nudelkochen verwenden. 
Wer es noch nicht weiß, es gibt bei Salz wirklich sehr große Geschmacksunterschiede.
Es lohnt sich da ein bißerl  rumzuprobieren- bei Nudeln, Kartoffeln und so ist es relativ egal. 
Bei Fisch, Leber, Spiegeleier, Frühstückseier, Salat, Steak usw. wirklich der Hammer.


----------



## 42er barsch (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Karpfeninngraisch*

moin,

geht aber nicht nur mit karpfen-innereien.


das hier sind z.b. die rogenstränge von einem großen rotauge.










gruß


----------

